# Generator hook up



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

I need some help with a generator hook up. Have been using 350 watts in panels feeding my 6 Trojans for five years and have never needed to use a generator until now.
Can I hook the 12 volt positive and negative cable from the Ginny to the combiner box positive and negative? Do I have to disconnect the solar panels first? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Power flows to where it is used, otherwise it doesn't flow. Since the panels don't use any, plus have diodes in them to prevent backflow, I can't see where connecting at the combiner box would affect them....it would be just like more panels connected.

The power from the generator would then go thru your charge controller, and into your battery bank. I'd think this IS the place you'd want to connect 12v from the generator.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks TnAndy, I thought that was the way to feed from the generator but thought I'd ask just to be sure.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Is the charge controller large enough to handle the power from the PV and the genny? If it's an input limited controller you could damage it by overpowering it.

I hook up straight to the batteries. If the genny has a 12V output that is designed for usage it would already be limited to 12.8VDC so it wouldn't overcharge the batteries. If it has a charger then it should be self regulating and still not damage the batteries.

WWW


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You need to get such as a Tri-Metric to monitor your battery bank.
Direct feed from genny . . .Watch the meter . . .when it is full--- shut the genny down.

My generators have 12v constant current output . . .Even at just 8 amps Yes you could over charge the batts. 
The current is constant . . it does not taper down.
If you feed it through a charge control then you will be wasting fuel as the charge control tapers the charge current down to an amp.......

If you want the battery to live . . . .then you must monitor it


----------

